# مركب التبريد R-134a



## ibraessa (19 ديسمبر 2007)

صمم هذا المركب ليكون بديلا عن مركب التبريد R-12 , حيث ان هذا المركب خالي من ذرات الكلور وعامل استنفاد الاوزون (Ozone Depletion Factor ) يساوي صفر (ODF=0 ) وبذلك يكون هذا المركب من المركبات الصديقة للبيئة والغير مؤثرة على طبقة الاوزون .
يستخدم هذا المركب في الثلاجات المنزلية وتكييف السيارات وفي التطبيقات التجارية للمبخرات ذات درجات الحرارة المتوسطة والعالية.
يكون هذا المركب بديلا للمركب R-12 عند درجة حرارة تبخر ( -23 مئوية) فما فوق .
عند درجة حرارة تبخر ( -15 مئوية ) يكون ضغط البخار المشبع ( 9.1 psig ) وعند درجة حرارة تكثيف ( 30 مئوية ) يكون ضغط البخار المشبع ( 98.1 psig ) والطاقة الكامنه للتبخر عند درجة حرارة ( -15 مئويه ) هي ( 209.6 جول لكل غرام ) ودرجة حرارة التبخر لهذا المركب عند الضغط الجوي هي ( -26.5 مئوية ) ....

المهندس
ابراهيم النعيمي


----------



## مهاجر (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*شكر وتقدير*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير أخي المهندس ابراهيم النعيمي 

لي استفسار لماذا اطلقت عليه اسم *مركب* التبريد 

- متى هو الوقت المقرر لتسريح الفريون 12 من الأسواق

- كبديل للفريون 12 هل هناك اي تغيير للمكثفات وأجهزة التبريد في حالة استخدام R-134a


----------



## عبدالقادرع (20 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوووووور


----------



## ibraessa (20 ديسمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز مهاجر لايوجد اي تغيير للمكثف او اجزاء الجهاز باستثناء تغيير نوع زيت الضاغط حيث ان نوع الزيت المستخدم للمركب R-12 هو من مركبات البنزين الالكيلي (ALKYL BENZENE ) اما مركب التبريد R-134a فان نوع الزيت من نوع ( POE ) POLYOL ESTER ) اما بخصوص وقت الحظر ,فانه قد تم حظر استخدام هذا المركب وسيتم حظر استخدام مركب التبريد R-22 في العام 2030 ميلادية .
ان مديات الضغوط التي يعمل عليها مركب التبريد R-134a اعلى بقليل من مديات الضغوط التي يعمل عليها المائع R-12 ولكن هاتين المديين يستطيع الضاغط ان يعمل عليها ولايوجد اي ضرر على الضاغط المستخدم .


----------



## سيدرا علي (26 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم :
إن مكونات الفريون R134a الطبيعية هي الهيدروجين و الفلور و الكربون و هو خالي من الكلور الذي يدخل في تركيب الفريون 12 و اختلف بالرأي مع المهندس إبراهيم حول حظر استخدام الفريون 12لأنه ما زال يستخدم ببلدان كثيرة نظراً لسعره المنخفض بالنسبة لأسعار الفريونات صديقة البيئة مثل الفريون134a و الفريون R407 الصديق للبيئة أيضاً و يفضل استخدامه أكثر من R134a علماً ان الفريون 407 يتكون من ثلاث فريونات هي ( 134a - 125 - 32 ) أي إن الفريون 134a هو إحدى مكونات الفريون الشائع استخدامه و الصديق للبيئة 407 و الذي عامل استنفاد الأوزون له يساوي الصفر.
و جواباً على سؤال الاخ المهاجر لماذا اطلق عليه اسم مركب التبريد لأن مكوناته ( الهيدروجين و الفلور و الكربون) تكون بالحالة السائلة .


----------



## ibraessa (26 ديسمبر 2007)

الاخت سيدرا علي 
السلام عليكم
ان مركب التبريد 12 قد تم حظر استخدامه في العالم باستثناء الدول النامية سيتم استخدامه لغاية العام 2010 ميلادية 
مع الشكر
المهندس
ابراهيم النعيمي


----------



## عمار سليمان (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*مهندس عمار*

الاخ المهندس لابراهيم 
يبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا
ممكن تخبرنا الطاقه الكامنه للفريونات 12 و 22 لاجل المقارنه ولتعم الفائده


----------



## ibraessa (30 ديسمبر 2007)

الاخ المهندس عمار
الطاقة الكامنه للفريون 12 عند درجة حرارة -15 مئوية هي 159 جول لكل غرام وللفريون 22 هي 217 جول لكل غرام عند نفس الدرجة ومن هذه المقارنة يتبين ان الفريون 22 افضل من الفريون 12 وحجم الضاغط المستخدم للفريون 22 يكون اصغر من حجم الضاغط للفريون 12 لنفس المنظومة.
مع التقدير
المهندس
ابراهيم النعيمي


----------



## عمار سليمان (1 يناير 2008)

الاخ المهندس اكررلك احترامي والتقدير 
بس لو عدنا منظزمه تشتغل على الفريونات القديمه واردنا تيديل الغاز الى 134 اليس من اللازم تبديل صمام التمدد او اعادة معايرته اضافه الى تبديل الزيت


----------



## مهاجر (1 يناير 2008)

*شكر لكم وتقدير*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مع كل التقدير للمهندس ابراهيم النعيمي والمهندسة سيدرا والمهندس عمار

أشكركم أخوتي على هذا النقاش المفيد والمثمر مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع

اخوكم
ابو محمد


----------



## ABD F (2 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خير أخي المهندس ابراهيم النعيمي


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (15 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا اشعر دائما بانكم مخلصون فى تقديم ما لديكم من معلومات 0000 وعندى تنبيه بسيط للفنيين 0عند استخدام فريون 134aيجب التأكد من نظافة دائرة التبريد وخلوها من آثار للرطوبه


----------



## حسون حلب (15 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
مشكورين على هذه المعلومات القيمة ولكن عندي سؤال هل سمع أحدكم بالفريون R404c
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## طلال شعبان (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على سؤال الاخ م/ عمار سليمان*

من خلال تجارب سابقة فى عملية استبدال الغازات البديلة قمنا باستبدال العديد من المنظومات باستخدام غازr 407c بدلا من غاز R 22 حيث تم فك الضاغط و تفريغ الزيت القديم ثم يتم تنظيف الضاغط بواسطة R 11 و كذلك تنظيف الشبكة الداخلية .ويتم استبدال مججف الغاز Filter Drier واستخدام زيت Rl32h. Viscosity.150sus و اجراء عملية سهب الهواء Vaccum مع العلم هدة المنظومات يوجد بها انبوبة شعرية Cabillary Tube . و كذلك تم اجراء تجربة على منظومة يوجد بها صمام تمدد Tev حيث تم اجراء تعديل للصمام و كانت النتائج جيدة و هدة المنظومات تحت المراقبة و تسجيل الضغوط (( Hp , Lp )) مع العلم تم ملاحظة ارتفاع بسيط فى Hp.


----------



## شنيق عمر (16 فبراير 2008)

السلام وعليكم 
ماهية الكمية من الغاز 134 نضع في الثلاجة ؟
في الثلاجة من نوع كوندور من بابين في الأعلي تبريد عادي ولاكن في الأسفل يوجد كثيرا من الثلج 
ما السبب؟


----------



## طلال شعبان (17 فبراير 2008)

الاخ /شنيق عمر
السلام عليكم
كمية الغاز تكتب فى بعض الثلاجات على لوحة البيانات مثل (( 220V,50HZ,R-134a)) و الى معرفة الكمية الغاز يتم ذلك عن فنى تبريد بشحن الثلاجة و مراقبة شدة التيار((A)) اثناءعملية الشحن,اما بالنسبة لوجود كمية كثيرة من الثلج تاكد من الترموستات اوتاكد من الشريط المغناطيسى الموجود بباب الثلاجة.


----------



## ابوبكر 80 (24 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم

R134a

الي ماذا يرمز الحرف a


----------



## وليد البنا (26 فبراير 2008)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*



طلال شعبان قال:


> من خلال تجارب سابقة فى عملية استبدال الغازات البديلة قمنا باستبدال العديد من المنظومات باستخدام غازr 407c بدلا من غاز R 22 حيث تم فك الضاغط و تفريغ الزيت القديم ثم يتم تنظيف الضاغط بواسطة R 11 و كذلك تنظيف الشبكة الداخلية .ويتم استبدال مججف الغاز Filter Drier واستخدام زيت Rl32h. Viscosity.150sus و اجراء عملية سهب الهواء Vaccum مع العلم هدة المنظومات يوجد بها انبوبة شعرية Cabillary Tube . و كذلك تم اجراء تجربة على منظومة يوجد بها صمام تمدد Tev حيث تم اجراء تعديل للصمام و كانت النتائج جيدة و هدة المنظومات تحت المراقبة و تسجيل الضغوط (( Hp , Lp )) مع العلم تم ملاحظة ارتفاع بسيط فى Hp.


نرجو من سيادتك ان تحدثنا اكثر ويفضل لو كان فى موضوع مستقل عن عملية استبدال الغازات 
وجزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## طلال شعبان (26 فبراير 2008)

اخى العزيز/ وليد البنا
لاعتبارات بيئية تم التوقيع سنة 1987 توقيع بروتوكول مونتريال و الذى ينص على تخفيض انتاج موائع التبريد الفريون و توقف انتاجه سنة 2000 وذلك بعد ان تم استحدات موائع بديلة غير مؤثرة على طبقة الاوزون,و فى سنة 1990 و فى لندن تم التصديق على بروتوكول مونتريال من جديد و تم الاتفاق على الاستمرار استخدام غاز الفريون فى الدول النامية حتى سنة 2010 .


----------



## وليد البنا (27 فبراير 2008)

طلال شعبان قال:


> اخى العزيز/ وليد البنا
> لاعتبارات بيئية تم التوقيع سنة 1987 توقيع بروتوكول مونتريال و الذى ينص على تخفيض انتاج موائع التبريد الفريون و توقف انتاجه سنة 2000 وذلك بعد ان تم استحدات موائع بديلة غير مؤثرة على طبقة الاوزون,و فى سنة 1990 و فى لندن تم التصديق على بروتوكول مونتريال من جديد و تم الاتفاق على الاستمرار استخدام غاز الفريون فى الدول النامية حتى سنة 2010 .


 
جزاك الله خيرااخى فى الله 
:3: ولكن ما كنت اقصده بشرح عملية استبدال الفريون هو 

الخطوات العمليه لعملية تغيير الفريون المستخدم 
هل تختلف من فريون لاخر ام هى خطوات ثابته 
متى اضطر الى تغيير الضاغط ام لا حاجه لذلك
ما هى الاحتياطات الواجب مراعاتها فى اختيار نوع الفريون البديل 
 واسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا وان يعلمنا ما ينفعنا ​


----------



## طلال شعبان (27 فبراير 2008)

اخى/ وليد البنا
السلام عليكم
سوف اقوم بجمع المعلومات الكافية عن طلبكم لاحقا مع العلم الطريقة واحدة فى استبدال غاز الفريون.


----------



## شنيق عمر (11 مارس 2008)

السلام وعليكم
المكيف المنزلي يعمل عادي لاكن لايتوقف مالسبب؟


----------



## طلال شعبان (11 مارس 2008)

يجب التاكد من درجة الحرارة المطلوبة و صالحية الترموستات


----------



## محمد عبد الرزاق ح (11 مارس 2008)

عند تغيير الغاز r12 بالغاز r134a 
1- حجم المكثف يبقى نفسه 
2- حجم المبخر يبقى نفسه 
3- طول الكابلاري يزداد بحدود 40 بالمائة 
4- يتم تغيير الزيت والفلتر دراير 

والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد


----------



## احسان الشبل (11 مارس 2008)

شكرااايــــ ابراهيم ـــــا و يــــ سيدرا ـــــا ويــــ عمار ـــا
نقاشكم مبارك


----------



## فريوني (11 مارس 2009)

تحيه طيبه
سؤال افتراضي
عندي جهاز تبريد لاتوجد عليه علامه تدل على نوع الغاز المشحون كيف استطيع معرفة نوع الغاز وعلى فرض ان الكميه الموجوده به مثلا اقل من الحد المقرر( يمكن راح تقول من ضغط الغاز استطيع اعرف نوعه) تذكر ان الكميه هي اقل من الحد المقرر.

شكرا على الرد مسبقا


----------



## فريوني (11 مارس 2009)

تحيه طيبه
عندي ضاغط براد يعمل على R12 ممكن اشحنه بغاز R134a وهل يحتاج الى تبديل الدهن الموجود بالضاغط
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابونشات (11 مارس 2009)

نعم اخي العزيز بأمكانك شحن هذا الضاغط بفريون 134

ولكن بشرط ابدال الزيت


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (11 مارس 2009)

اتمنى ان يكون الحوار فى كل الموضوعات على نفس المستوى
لى استفسار بسيط .......... ماذا يحدث اذا استبدلنا فريون12 بمركب 134a ولم يتم استبدال الزيت .او بمعنى آخر ما تأثير فريون134aعلى الزيت ...............


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (11 مارس 2009)

الى الاخ الفريونى.............. من الممكن ان تتعرف على نوع الفريون الخاص بهذا الجهاز من الزيت .........
بمعنى ان الزيت الخاص بفريون 134aمثلا يكون لونه افتح من الزيوت الاخرى وذو لزوجه اقل قليلا


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (11 مارس 2009)

لى تحذير بسيط ............................................................................................................................
 يوجد فى الاسواق فريون 406 يفترض انه بديل لفريون 12 لكنه له اسوأ النتائج خاصة عند استخدامه 
مع الدوائر ذات الانابيب الشعريه(الكابلرى) فدائما مايحدث بها سدد متكرر


----------



## محمدmf (12 مارس 2009)

نرجو الرد على هزا السؤال


----------



## eng.dido (15 مارس 2009)

يا باشمهندس إبراهيم قرأت موضوعك وعجبنى ولكن عندى طلب ممكن تجيبلى الجداوال الخاصة بهذا المركب(R134a) والتى تشمل خواصة الثرموديناميكية 
أكون شاكر
​


----------



## فريوني (21 مارس 2009)

سبب الانسداد الحاصل اما لم تقم بتبديل الفلتر او الفاكيوم غير جيد


----------



## فريوني (21 مارس 2009)

الاخ بسيوني شكرا لك
ولكن معظم الشركات في الاجهزه الحديثه تستخدم زيت ذو لون ابيض ولجميع الغازات 
مع خالص تقديري واحترامي


----------



## دكتور وجيه عفيفى (29 أبريل 2009)

هناك استفسار محدد للاخوة المهندسيين ما هو الضرر الناتج فى استبدال غازات الفرين المتعددة مكان الاخر فمن المعروف ان هناك غاز فريون 12 و 22و ر134ا وهكذا اضافة لانى اريد اسلوب الشحن دون استعمال مضخة تفريغ واستعمال موتور الثلاجة كبديل مع نحياتى وتقديرى لجميع الزملاء دكتور وجيه


----------



## 000403 (25 مايو 2009)

شكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع--- ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©


----------



## Badran Mohammed (27 مايو 2009)

هل يكون مركب التبريد r134a بديلا جيدا عن غاز r22 وهل يعمل في أجواء الوطن العربي (الحارة جدا في فصل الصيف) 
أرجو الاجابة مع التقدير


----------



## Badran Mohammed (27 مايو 2009)

الخواص الحرارية لمركب التبريد R134A 
مع التقدير
الرابط http://ifile.it/rjzuwab


----------



## Badran Mohammed (27 مايو 2009)

الخواص الاساسية لمركب التبريد R134A
مع التقدير
الرابط : http://ifile.it/rjzuwab


----------



## عماد اسماعيل55 (1 يونيو 2009)

الاخ العزيز بدران السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ان الرابط الموجود اعلاه لا يتضمن الخواص الحرارية او الاساسية لمركب التبريد 134 A وانما الموجود هو wiring diagram for indoor and out door units
ارجو تزويدي برابط ثاني يحوي الخواص اعلاه وكذلك خواص المركبات الصديقة للبيئة الاخرى
واكون لك من الشاكرين
تقبل مروري وخالص تحياتي


----------



## مهندالمهندس (7 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا" 
ماهو البديل المناسب للفريون r22؟ وماهي انواع الزيوت المستخدمة مع الفريونات هل من الممكن جدول يبين نوع الزيت لكل نوع فريون ؟


----------



## عامر عيسى (17 يونيو 2009)

اسعد الله ايامكم
اتمنى تزويدنا بخرائط الضغوط والمقارنة بين انواع الفريون
ما هي الفريونات التي يمكن ان تستخدم فيما بينها كبدائل( مثل حالتنا بين r12-r134a(


----------



## Badran Mohammed (17 يونيو 2009)

هل يعمل هذا الغاز في Tropical compressor وتحديدا في اجواء الوطن العربي


----------



## عامر عيسى (17 يونيو 2009)

عندي مكيف نوع هيرووس
الضاغط كوبلاند طراز crgt0300
صمام التمدد r12


----------



## رائد العراقي1 (22 أبريل 2012)

*السلام عليكم ممكن جواب لدي سيارة موديل 82 وقمت بتدبيل المحرك والكمبريسر وقمت بتعبة الزيت وغاز 134a دون استبدال او تنظيف الثلاجة فهل هناك ضرر؟؟؟؟*


----------

